# Orient Cev09001B



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Posted elsewhere, on a site with a thriving, growing, throbbing, drooling Orient watch fanbase. (Not that we don't have fans here, but not the drooling variety from what I see.) Bought this off Puri-Time in the US using promotional code and when the watch was on a "Deal of the Day," thereby earning this beauty for an unheard of price. I was ready to become an unofficial "ambassador" for the maker, and the seller, but delays in fulfillment, refusal to honor all stipulations of the promo code (reason given: it "wasn't supposed to work on DOD watches"), failure to respond promptly to polite inquiries,... have left me pretty sour on the seller. But the watch is a winner in most regards (considering the price you might pay without any promotions).



> My thoughts on this one are pure classic. I really enjoy a time piece that takes me back to a time with simple design and pure elegance. Like all Orient mechanical this movement is spot on and I know will give many years of service and dependability. It is what I consider a standard in the watch world. The price is under what I would consider a fair one for this watch. If you are looking for a watch that would please anyone that wants a classic look , look no further. It was easy to warm up to this one.
> 
> Gary


I was going to post a review of my new (first) Orient, but Gary's review [of the white dial variation] echoes what I'm seeing with my CEV09001B. Unlike some other Orient designs offered up, this is a classic style, performed with restraint, modest and appealing glitz (the polished hour markers, and hands with very subtle lume down the centers), and a vintage day/date display.

The dial pattern is so subtle (not as stark as some promotional pages make it look), it isn't visible until it catches the light. The domed crystal contributes to this. (See my pictures below, the pattern disappears in most lighting conditions. Oh ... o| ... I haven't worn it it outside yet, I'll have to work on a ext. shot along with a nice lume glamour shot.)



















Nice restrained lume. (This photo was taken at 2:02 AM, at an angle.)










Signed crown. Not as crisp as a $2000 watch, but hey, this is a $200 automatic. I hadn't noticed until editing this pic that the case has a recessed spot for the crown. b-)










Nicely engraved caseback ... okay, really nicely engraved caseback. Another good view of the crown.










I bought a black leather band for this, but since I had this carbon fibre band on another watch that I wear infrequently, I thought they would be a nice match. Whaddya think? |> :think: <| The band is a 20mm so, based on the slight squooshing you can see, the lugs must be ... 19.5mm or so.










There is no quick-set day feature, you have to run the hands past midnight repeatedly to set the DOTW (RTFM if you've never done this), then set the time (past 4 AM, so as not to damage the date wheel), then finally set the date. There is no manual wind feature on this movement, which is no different from Seikos and others. You can wear it, put it on a winder, or "swirl" it (a technique I have of spinning the watch, dial parallel with the floor, as if you're swirling wine in a snifter).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Additional pics:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice review & pictures.

Orient are underrated watches IMHO, being excellent VFM, as well as having some interesting designs.

However, despite all that, I find them a little... how can I put this... underwhelming in the flesh & on the wrist...










Moved along










Rarely, if ever, worn

...but a "Bumble Bee" is on it's way, hoping I'll enjoy it a bit more...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The sub-$500 watches aren't incredible in their value and workmanship. Just good, IMHO. Looking really closely at my dial, you can tell the writing is printed on the texture, ... the Orient emblem is applied and not all that crisp ... lume is rather thin and weak, but sufficient.










I think some of their watches vary from straight homage (the diver you showed) to some really head-scratching designs. Why a screwdown pusher just to change the day on some divers? You will only set the day once in a while ... silly pusher to overcome a fault of the movement. ... Another watch had a tachymeter chapter ring, but the major sweep second hand was not part of a chronograph function. What, are you supposed to stop the race/measured action until your second hand reaches 0? :dontgetit: There have been quite a few that I just think are overdesigned and appeal to the non-discerning consumer.

This is why I like this one ... simple design, retro appeal, no superfluous or mis-placed design elements. The bracelet was a non-tapering 20mm, I think, which is a bit bulky for a watch like this. I may wear it on one of my divers instead.


----------

